

Ask YC: How do I find a new programmer? - chiefray

I'm the majority partner in a start-up that needs a change in direction.  We need to find a new programmer that wants to take an equity stake in our company and receive significant creative freedom to design our user interface and process.<p>Occasionally, I see users on YC announce their interests, but it's not too regular.  Can someone direct me toward a resource to find such a programmer (the default requisites apply: smart, talented, whiz with the keys, creative, wants to work collaboratively with us to create something interesting).  If you're reading this on YC, you can reply with a note and I'll shoot you an email.
======
martian
Aside from news.yc... If you're in a metro area, Craigslist is usually a good
bet as well. As a programmer, I've had reasonably good luck finding
interesting jobs through Craigslist -- much better IMO than dice.com or
Monster or other major sites.

Other job boards with intelligent readers that you might consider are at
37signals and Joel on Software.

------
donna
I participate in the The San Francisco Ruby Meetup Group, and notice many
messages re looking for programmers. You might try posting on a NY board.
Here's the SF Board link. <http://ruby.meetup.com/6/boards/>

------
bigtoga
I'd budget 3-6 months if you aren't networking w. smart people already. I've
tried dice, monster, craigslist and I expect it takes me 150-200 resumes
before I get to one interview.

------
davidw
Are you one of these kind of guys?

<http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/eng/692562510.html>

------
chiefray
Thanks. I've just moved to NYC and plan to go to many networking events,
including the upcoming Internet Week meetups.

